# Hotel or hostel



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm looking for a cheap place to stay in Bangkok. Preferably towards the airport for a few days. Or at least east of Bangkok. I mean cheap! I have to just make it to the 1st when I get paid.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Donwarner87 said:


> I'm looking for a cheap place to stay in Bangkok. Preferably towards the airport for a few days. Or at least east of Bangkok. I mean cheap! I have to just make it to the 1st when I get paid.


Don,

Check your PM's and reply there...


----------

